# looking for a real estate agent in South Africa



## sputnick (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi, my company is expanding into South Africa soon and I am looking for a real estate agent with listings in Cape Town, Johannesburg, Pretoria, or Durban. Please drop me a line, my username is nick.oba and I use Gmail. Thanks. -- Nick


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the expat forum. I copied your thread to the Wanted forum in the classified section, because I thought it might help you get a response.


----------



## udann (Jul 12, 2007)

sputnick said:


> Hi, my company is expanding into South Africa soon and I am looking for a real estate agent with listings in Cape Town, Johannesburg, Pretoria, or Durban. Please drop me a line, my username is nick.oba and I use Gmail. Thanks. -- Nick


Hi 
I certainly can help you with Estate Agents, and any other questions you might have about South Africa.. However, I would prefer to do this via my own email which is: udann followed by at then hotmail and co and uk
I have broken my email address up, as some Forums do not permit it.
Regards
Ulrich Dannecker


----------

